# My cat scratched my cornea...



## bizarro7777 (May 2, 2009)

One of my cats, Sinbad, like to sit on the top of the back of my computer chair and sleep. One day a couple months ago, he and his brother Rambo were going through their usual morning routine of chasing each other around the apartment and basically just raising ****. Sinbad jumped on my computer keyboard while I was doing my sit-ups and I got up on my knees to swipe him off of it. Now, I didn't notice at the time that while I was on my knees, my face was at the EXACT same height that the back of the computer chair was at. So as I go to push Sinbad off of the keyboard, he jumped to the back of the chair; right in front of my face. Normally this wouldn't have mattered, as my cats aren't prone to trying to kill me (as far as I know) but since he was still in a frantic state of mind from being chased around by his brother, he swipes at my face, claws out and everything, and completely nails my eyeball. The most pain I have ever been in. Ever. And I had to go to the emergency room and get disinfected, bandaged, and prescribed pain killers. It was completely nuts. I thought about taking him to the animal shelter and giving him up briefly, but I figured he probably didn't mean to do that and he was just freaking out. And we haven't had any incidents since :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh no, that sounds painful 8O But I'm sure he didn't mean it  

seashell


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Ouch! 

Stormy once scratched at my eye, but luckily my lid closed in time and she just got my eyelid instead of the eye. It still hurt and swelled a bit the next few days. She's never done it again, so maybe the way I jumped up and yelled convinced her it hadn't been a good idea!

I don't think she was trying to hurt me... this was right after I got them and she was still young. I think she was just asking me to play, like she'd wrestle with her sister.


----------



## Cat Lover (Jun 16, 2009)

I bet Sinbad wanted to say sorry. 

Don't worry, when my grandmother was trying to groom one of my cats, Lucky, she got bitten really hard in the hand, and it swelled up like a balloon and it was very painful for her. Lucky on the other hand HATES being groomed but he probably didn't mean to cause so much pain too!


----------

